# Nexus 7 (1st gen) Battery drain while charging on Timur's Kernel (Fixed Car Install)



## lovett10 (May 13, 2014)

I'm using Timur's Kernel in a fixed install in my car..

I am using a DCDC converter and also using fast charge..

However even with my brightness down really low (about 15%) it still drains the battery.. if i have no apps open and put the brightness down to the lowest possible it does charge.. but very slowly.

Looking at the battery usage it shows it is primarily the screen with no other processes using an obvious amount of battery.

I thought maybe i could use tasker to automatically dim my screen if im not for example using satnav but i'm not sure if i can do this.. also thats another matter.

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks... lovett10


----------



## BriST (Apr 30, 2014)

Is the DCDC converter the programmable type? What is it outputting to the N7? Ive read that you need about 5V @ 2A to charge it and have also read that some people have had good results at 5.4V with everything running (satnav etc)


----------



## lovett10 (May 13, 2014)

BriST said:


> Is the DCDC converter the programmable type? What is it outputting to the N7? Ive read that you need about 5V @ 2A to charge it and have also read that some people have had good results at 5.4V with everything running (satnav etc)


No its not the programmable type its just a 5v 3A max output.. I am getting 5v out.. Havent checked the current but surely that's down to what the tablet itself is pulling?.

Thanks for the help


----------



## lovett10 (May 13, 2014)

I tested the current and its pulling 0.44A...no idea if this is the correct amount or not

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## armint (Aug 6, 2013)

Same exact issue. Tablet is less than a year old and hasn't seen heavy use whatsoever... odd...


----------

